# New Spare Tire And Wheel $50



## CaptJeff711

Got new tires for my trailer including spare and no longer need original spare.

Located in Page Az.

Trailer King 205 75r/14

5 on 4 1/2 x14 pattern wheels

Date code 40th week of 2016

Please call before 8pm Mountain time
Jeff 813-943-nine two 67


----------

